# H100i Pumpe macht laute Geräusche w/ vid



## InfinityGuard (6. März 2016)

*H100i Pumpe macht laute Geräusche w/ vid*

Hallo zusammen,

meine H100i macht einen sehr hoch frequentierten Ton. Die Lüfter laufen auf 500rpm, daher sind die nicht zu hören.

Ist das normal bei der Pumpe  oder ein Grund für RMA ?


h100i pump noise - YouTube


----------



## Chanks (6. März 2016)

*AW: H100i Pumpe macht laute Geräusche w/ vid*

Ja ist es, da gibt es glaube ich sogar noch bei weitem schlimmere Exemplare der H100i, ist eben ne AiO wo die Pumpe nicht entkoppelt ist.


----------



## nonamez78 (6. März 2016)

*AW: H100i Pumpe macht laute Geräusche w/ vid*

Pumpen haben alle eine Resonanzfrequenz, die sich in Abhängigkeit des Mainboards und des Gehäuses noch verschieben kann. Wenn du die Drehzahl regeln kannst, verpass dem Ding mal eine konstante Drehzahl und probier solange, bis es leiser wird. So hatte ich das mit den AiOs auch immer gemacht. Die Idee Pumpen wir Lüfter zu regeln sehe ich ohnehin eher als Fragwürdig an.


----------



## InfinityGuard (6. März 2016)

*AW: H100i Pumpe macht laute Geräusche w/ vid*

Leider kann man die Drehzahl der Pumpe nicht regeln. Werde versuchen die umzutauschen. Ist unerträglich.


----------



## Chanks (6. März 2016)

*AW: H100i Pumpe macht laute Geräusche w/ vid*



InfinityGuard schrieb:


> Leider kann man die Drehzahl der Pumpe nicht regeln. Werde versuchen die umzutauschen. Ist unerträglich.



Doch geht über die Corsair Software.


----------



## InfinityGuard (6. März 2016)

*AW: H100i Pumpe macht laute Geräusche w/ vid*

Habe da schon geschaut. Die pumpe ist gesperrt.


----------

